# Our first show(s)!



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Yup, they're coming up..and fast!
Our first one is this Sunday. A small, jumper show (well, longer courses but all and all, SMALL) at my old barn. Taking Sun, I hope he'll be good but I'm not expecting him to be perfect! I'm most likely doing two 2" & maybe one 2'3"! 

Another one is a "B" Rated show at the local fairgrounds. It'll be really fun, I'm a bit nervous, but he's a good boy. It's costing me a lot! Haha, anyways, we're not stabling (I was going to but it's so expensive). I'll really get a lot of pictures, lol. I'm doing Pony Hunter U/S, Pony Warm Up (2'3"), Childs Pony Hunters (2'3") and Pony Eq. (2'3" -- my eq. sucks but I'm working super hard on it).

So, I'm working as hard as I can to be prepared for these shows! Please wish us luck; I really hope he'll want to be a show pony and like it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that's great- showing is lots of fun!  Good luck!!


----------

